# telas de ropa de marinero



## duvija

El tío Google no me pudo ayudar. Es una tela de lana pero no peluda. Más bien como cortada al ras. ¿Alguien sabe el nombre? (me suena ' sarga ' pero no es esa).


----------



## Vampiro

Lanilla.
Creo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> El tío Google no me pudo ayudar. Es una tela de lana pero no peluda. Más bien como cortada al ras. ¿Alguien sabe el nombre? (me suena ' sarga ' pero no es esa).


Lanilla.
Ya no sólo creo, estoy casi seguro.
Tamañana.
_


----------



## olimpia91

Franela, bayeta.


----------



## Rolfi

Hice el servicio militar en la marina, y por aquella época el uniforme azul de invierno era de paño. (Al menos por acá se lo llamaba así).
Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

Rasilla o lamparilla, podrían ser.

DRAE:

*rasilla**.*
(De _raso_).
*1.* f. Tela de lana, delgada y parecida a la lamparilla.


*lamparilla**2**.*
(Del ant. _nomparilla_).
*1.* f. Tejido de lana delgado y ligero de que se solían hacer vestidos y capas de verano.
*~** momperada.*
*1.* f. *lamparilla* que se distingue de la común al tener el tejido más fino y ser prensada y lustrosa.



Saludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Soy marino en la Reserva y cuando vestíamos el uniforme de marinero, en invierno, se llamaba "lanilla". La balleta era una especie de camiseta (sin mangas con un ribete azul marino en el cuello) de color más o menos beige que por cierto picaba mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Por supuesto: lanilla.
Lo vengo diciendo desde anoche.
_


----------



## Colchonero

En las novelas marinas de Conrad, suelen traducir como *dril *(que según el diccionario de WR es: m. Tela fuerte de hilo o algodón crudos: mono de dril)


----------



## Vampiro

Dril también se usa.  Pero es una tela más parecida a la de los jeans.
Yo creo que la pregunta es muy genérica, no todas las armadas se visten igual y dependiendo de la latitud, el clima, la estación del año, etc, incluso puede haber diferencias dentro de la armada de un mismo país, de hecho las hay.
No es lo mismo andar en comisión en el Estrecho de Magallanes que en misión de paz en Haití, ni es lo mismo el invierno en el Mar del Norte que en Hawaii.
En resumen, Duvi, necesitamos que nos digas si se trata de un marinero de agua dulce, un vikingo, un seal de la usnavy, un pescador de atunes en Vancouver, o el dueño de un barquito manicero.
El único dato que nos diste es que se parece a la sarga, por lo que asumí uniforme de invierno y opté por la lanilla, pero falta contexto, regla 3, ¿o era regla 2?, no, esa es la que siempre me salto yo.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

*paño**.* (Del lat. _pannus_).
* 1.* m. Tela de lana muy tupida y con pelo tanto más corto cuanto más fino es el tejido.
                                        Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Si en la Marina le llaman lanilla, es léxico marinero, pero no por eso deja de ser paño.

P.S. Durante poco menos de diez años llevé las compras de un comercio que tenía un departamento de sastrería, donde se confeccionaban uniformes para la Marina española, de paño azul marino para invierno, de gabardina blanca de algodón para verano.


----------



## duvija

Tal vez fueran marineros uruguayos, de los que ni tocan el agua porque barcos, no hay. Es una duda mía, profundamente existencial, por eso no hay contexto. Sirven ' paño/lanilla' o lo que quieran pero busco un nombre concreto que escuché muchas veces. Recuerdo que tiene dos sílabas, y las vocales son posiblemente 'a' . (Cuando no recuerdo una palabra, le emboco al largo y a las vocales, pero nunca a las consonantes. Llego al punto de creerme mi propia historia de que guardo las consonantes y las vocales separadas en dos lugares del cerebro. No me resulta raro). 
Pensé que era ' sarga' pero me temo que no. 
Tal vez algún uruguayo salte con ' es xx' !!!! y yo, feliz. No es una tela muy refinada, que digamos.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Imagino que puede ser *pana*; hay pana de algodón y pana de lana.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

araceli said:


> Hola:
> 
> Imagino que puede ser *pana*; hay pana de algodón y pana de lana.
> 
> Saludos



Mmm, 'pana' es esa lisa y suavecita. "Corduroy" es la pana rayada. No, 'pana' no es.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Crea?
Mmmm... esa es para sábanas.
Pero podrían ser sábanas de marinero.
_


----------



## Alemanita

La franela (lanilla) según la página Todotelas de Chile, o mezclilla, o gabardina. De dos sílabas: la lona. (Ya sé que no se usa para ropa, tampoco para marineros uruguayos).


----------



## Vampiro

No puedo abrir la página, Duvi, pero al parecer hay un informe completo sobre la confección de uniformes para la armada uruguaya, quizá ahí pueda estar el dato que buscas:

http://www.armada.mil.uy/prena/prena_organi.php?pagina=galeriaFrame.php&paginaPrena=uniformes

Si no es así, mis disculpas.

Alemanita, esa página de todotelas tiene un error: la lanilla es una cosa y la franela es otra, aunque la primera puede ser una variedad de la segunda; a tanto no llegan mis conocimientos de canesú y broderie.
_


----------



## ACQM

No tiene dos sílabas, pero sí tiene dos aes: Gamuza.


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> No puedo abrir la página, Duvi, pero al parecer hay un informe completo sobre la confección de uniformes para la armada uruguaya, quizá ahí pueda estar el dato que buscas:
> 
> http://www.armada.mil.uy/prena/prena_organi.php?pagina=galeriaFrame.php&paginaPrena=uniformes
> 
> Si no es así, mis disculpas.
> _



Sensacional esa página. 


























*Historia de los Uniformes*






"Debiéndose Jurar nuestra Constitución el 18 del presente y no estando detallado por el Govº el Uniforme qª deben usar los individuos de la Marina de éste estado, propone el adjunto Modelo pª qª si lo tubiere abien el Superior Govº aprobarlo descuente su execución.





(No solamente la ortografía sino también la sintaxis del grupo final de cláusula).
Y usan ' helastio sin penacho' , dice más arriba. Sin penacho no conquistan mujeres, y así sale el desperdicio del tal uniforme.

No nombran telas...


----------



## duvija

Alemanita said:


> La franela (lanilla) según la página Todotelas de Chile, o mezclilla, o gabardina. De dos sílabas: la lona. (Ya sé que no se usa para ropa, tampoco para marineros uruguayos).



No, la que necesito es de lana.


----------



## duvija

ACQM said:


> No tiene dos sílabas, pero sí tiene dos aes: Gamuza.



Gracias, pero tampoco. Ni 'terciopelo' ...


----------



## Lord Darktower

Lo siento, tiene una i


> *Chalís*Plana.Tela ligera de lana, suave y muy liviana.Blusas y vestidos para damas y niños. Corbatas, kimonos y ropa deportiva.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Si es un marinero escocés podría ser *tartán*.


----------



## Erreconerre

duvija said:


> El tío Google no me pudo ayudar. Es una tela de lana pero no peluda. Más bien como cortada al ras. ¿Alguien sabe el nombre? (me suena ' sarga ' pero no es esa).



A Esteban, el hermoso ahogado de que nos habla García Márquez, le hicieron una camisa de bramante de novia antes de tirarlo al mar. Supongo que bramante de novia es un nombre muy largo..., pero la intención es buena.


----------



## araceli

Podría ser gabardina...
Dos sílabas con dos aes: gasa, si es un marinero _vaporoso._


----------



## duvija

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Si es un marinero escocés podría ser *tartán*.



El tartán es más grueso que lo que estoy buscando.


----------



## duvija

araceli said:


> Podría ser gabardina...
> Dos sílabas con dos aes: gasa, si es un marinero _vaporoso._


----------



## Vampiro

A este paso los marinos terminan vestidos de bambula.
_


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Se me ocurrió otra: villela.

(Nunca la había visto escrita, siempre pensé que se escribía _viyela_.)


----------



## duvija

Agradezco la buena voluntad, pero son todos unos burros como yo. Ninguna de esas es la que busco. Viyela (con ll?) es más finita. La que necesito es para sacos/tapados/chaquetas, etc.


----------



## Neo1961

duvija said:


> Agradezco la buena voluntad, pero son todos unos burros como yo. Ninguna de esas es la que busco.



Eso es lo malo de las adivinanzas.


----------



## duvija

"Paño" sirve, pero es realmente genérica. No hay una tela específica llamada ' paño'. Cualquier tela de lana algo gruesa, lo es.


----------



## Erreconerre

duvija said:


> Agradezco la buena voluntad, pero *son todos unos burro*s como yo. Ninguna de esas es la que busco. Viyela (con ll?) es más finita. La que necesito es para sacos/tapados/chaquetas, etc.


¡Uf! Siento como si me hubieras puesto una felpa. (Que además de zurra es una tela).


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, si tiene que tener dos sílabas, entonces "seda", que el presupuesto de la armada da para todo.
_


----------



## Colchonero

Mira, que se vistan como les venga en gana. (Uno de los burros )


----------



## duvija

Erreconerre said:


> ¡Uf! Siento como si me hubieras puesto una felpa. (Que además de zurra es una tela).



Felpa es la de sombreros, ¿no? y las mesas de billar.


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Mira, que se vistan como les venga en gana. (Uno de los burros )



Vamos, que la ignorancia en nombres de telas tenés que asumirla... 
Juro que es un nombre de verdad, pero olvidable, me temo.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Vamos, que la ignorancia en nombres de telas tenés que asumirla...


Pero al menos sabemos para qué lado aprietan las tuercas y entendemos lo que es un off-side.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pero sea la que sea, ¿es blanca, no? Venga, no tiene que haber muchos tipos de telas blancas, hombres.


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> Pero sea la que sea, ¿es blanca, no? Venga, no tiene que haber muchos tipos de telas blancas, hombres.


¡¡¿Blanca?!!
Haberlo dicho antes, yo siempre estuve pensando en tela azul.
Voy a reiniciar la búsqueda.
Si no resolvemos pronto este misterio no voy a pasar el fin de semana tranquilo.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Quizás _raza_?


----------



## Vampiro

O raffia.
_


----------



## duvija

Nunca dije que fuera blanca. Era normalmente azul, aunque podría ser de cualquier color.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Así azul me suena el _mahón_, pero creo que es algodón, no lana.


----------



## araceli

Apuesto por loden...


----------



## oa2169

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Quizás _raza_?



Tengo entendido que se escribe son "s", "rasa".

Drae:

*raso**, sa**.*
(Del lat. _rasus_, part. pas. de _radĕre_, raer).


*8.* m. Tela de seda lustrosa, de más cuerpo que el tafetán y menos que el terciopelo.


----------



## Erreconerre

oa2169 said:


> Tengo entendido que se escribe son "s", "rasa".
> 
> Drae:
> 
> *raso**, sa**.*
> (Del lat. _rasus_, part. pas. de _radĕre_, raer).
> 
> 
> *8.* m. Tela de seda lustrosa, de más cuerpo que el tafetán y menos que el terciopelo.



Muy bien. Yo no sabía que hablando de telas también se usa_ rasa_, femenino; sólo conocía el _raso_: raso de novia.


----------



## duvija

Erreconerre said:


> Muy bien. Yo no sabía que hablando de telas también se usa_ rasa_, femenino; sólo conocía el _raso_: raso de novia.



Sí, para mí también es 'raso' . Pero no es lo que busco...


----------



## duvija

Gracias a la mod bicéfala por reabrir el hilo. Me iluminé a media noche y pude parir la palabreja.
Es una 'sarga', (con dos a  y dos sílabas) pero ahora se le llama 'fieltro'. (No me convence, pero eso dicen algunas páginas).

El nombre que buscaba es _'paño lenci' _! y no sé si se dice así solamente en Uruguay o en otros lugares. Una tela de lana, sin pelos, y de poca flexibilidad.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Tanto lío para eso, Duvi?
Habías dicho en el primer o segundo posteo que “sarga” no te convencía.  A mí tampoco, recuerdo que los pantalones de colegio se hacían de sarga y era una tela desagradable, “picosa”.
Fieltro… chancho en misa, es más grueso y se usa para hacer sombreros, hasta tengo mis dudas de sea realmente una tela.
Y el paño lenci lo usábamos en el colegio para hacer trabajos manuales.
O sea… estamos como cuando vinimos de España.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

duvija said:


> Gracias a la mod bicéfala por reabrir el hilo. Me iluminé a media noche y pude parir la palabreja.
> Es una 'sarga', (con dos a  y dos sílabas) pero ahora se le llama 'fieltro'. (No me convence, pero eso dicen algunas páginas).
> 
> El nombre que buscaba es _'paño lenci' _! y no sé si se dice así solamente en Uruguay o en otros lugares. Una tela de lana, sin pelos, y de poca flexibilidad.



Pues yo no me atrevería a ponerme unos pantalones de fieltro, aunque fuera marinero y me lo ordenara la superioridad.
Además de que nunca he visto un triste pantalón de fieltro.
De fieltro sólo el sombrero, y eso cuando estoy en los pueblos de la sierra.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> ¿Tanto lío para eso, Duvi?
> Habías dicho en el primer o segundo posteo que “sarga” no te convencía.  A mí tampoco, recuerdo que los pantalones de colegio se hacían de sarga y era una tela desagradable, “picosa”.
> Fieltro… chancho en misa, es más grueso y se usa para hacer sombreros, hasta tengo mis dudas de sea realmente una tela.
> Y el paño lenci lo usábamos en el colegio para hacer trabajos manuales.
> O sea… estamos como cuando vinimos de España.
> _


En todo de acuerdo con *Vampiro*. (Pasa que Duvija se ha propuesto enloquecernos, digo yo. Y además preguntaba por una palabra y resulta que ahora son dos.)



duvija said:


> El nombre que buscaba es _'paño lenci' _! y no sé si se dice así solamente en Uruguay o en otros lugares. Una tela de lana, sin pelos, y de poca flexibilidad.


En Buenos Aires también es conocido y usado el paño lenci, pero como veo que no figura en el Moliner, me pregunto si "lenci/lency" (o como se escriba; quizá con s) no será una marca de ese tipo de paño.

A ver qué dicen los expertos en internet (o los que consultan el sacrosanto DRAE).


----------



## Ludaico

¿No es fieltro el paño lenci?


----------



## jorgema

Ludaico said:


> ¿No es fieltro el paño lenci?




También pensaba que era lo mismo; de hecho, en muchos sitios de manualidades los ponen como sinónimos. Si quisiera diferenciarlos diría que el paño lenci es más delgado y flexible.

Buscando en la wikipedia, encontré un artículo en francés acerca de un tipo de fieltro creado por una firma llamada justamente Lenci. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feutrine


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> También pensaba que era lo mismo; de hecho, en muchos sitios de manualidades los ponen como sinónimos. Si quisiera diferenciarlos diría que el paño lenci es más delgado y flexible.
> 
> Buscando en la wikipedia, encontré un artículo en francés acerca de un tipo de fieltro creado por una firma llamada justamente Lenci. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feutrine



Curioso. ¿Se llama "Lenci" en todo el mundo de habla hispana?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí no se conoce.


----------



## Erreconerre

Ludaico said:


> ¿No es fieltro el paño lenci?



No lo creo. El fieltro es el material del que se hace la punta de los marcadores, plumines, etc. Y el sombrero vaquero.


----------



## Neo1961

Vampiro said:


> ¿Tanto lío para eso, Duvi?
> Habías dicho en el primer o segundo posteo que “sarga”... chancho en misa, es más grueso y se usa para hacer sombreros, hasta tengo mis dudas de sea realmente una tela...
> Y el paño lenci lo usábamos en el colegio para hacer trabajos manuales.
> O sea… estamos como cuando vinimos de España.



De acuerdo 100%

No me imagino un traje en paño lenci a no ser que se vaya a vestir a un muñeco



Ludaico said:


> ¿No es fieltro el paño lenci?



Hasta hace poco creía que se trataba de materiales diferentes, pero me encontré con este artículo en donde se indica que el paño lenci es en realidad un fieltro artificial pues se elabora con fibras sintéticas, lo que hace que sea de menor calidad y precio.


----------



## duvija

Neo1961 said:


> De acuerdo 100%
> 
> No me imagino un traje en paño lenci a no ser que se vaya a vestir a un muñeco
> 
> 
> 
> Hasta hace poco creía que se trataba de materiales diferentes, pero me encontré con este artículo en donde se indica que el paño lenci es en realidad un fieltro artificial pues se elabora con fibras sintéticas, lo que hace que sea de menor calidad y precio.



En varias otras páginas dicen que el 'fieltro' es el nombre moderno (?) del paño lenci...


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> ...me pregunto si "lenci/lency" (o como se escriba; quizá con s) no será una marca de ese tipo de paño.





jorgema said:


> Buscando en la wikipedia, encontré un artículo en francés acerca de un tipo de fieltro creado por *una firma llamada justamente Lenci.* http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feutrine


Ja. 
Gracias.


----------

